# The Most Serious 6.3a Bug of All?



## sluciani (Apr 21, 2003)

Apparently, if the disk is full, or close to being full, instead of the oldest recordings in the Now Playing list being deleted to make room, new recordings are either being truncated or not being recorded at all!

Fortunately, I haven't yet personally experienced this bug, but I've seen reports of this problem mentioned by several different posters, so it doesn't seem to be confined to just a few isolated cases.

I can't believe a bug like this made it past beta testing, so if anyone can refute this bad behavior, please do! If not, anyone who keeps "record suggestion" enabled will be very susceptible to this problem.

If it's true, and this isn't the #1 bug on D*/Tivo's "fix list", it should be, IMO.

/steve


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

Yeah, I would say that is a pretty serious bug allright. It does seem to make sense with all teh reports of things not being recorded. I guess I need to go wipe out all my suggestions then as we usually run with a fair amount of stuff on teh drive, but usually have 6-8 pages of suggestions so we know we are OK on space.


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

sluciani said:


> Apparently, if the disk is full, or close to being full, instead of the oldest recordings in the Now Playing list being deleted to make room, new recordings are either being truncated or not being recorded at all!
> 
> Fortunately, I haven't yet personally experienced this bug, but I've seen reports of this problem mentioned by several different posters, so it doesn't seem to be confined to just a few isolated cases.
> 
> ...


If true, that would indeed be no good.


----------



## JohnDG (Oct 28, 2004)

I'm wondering if the "SP not recorded" problems being reported are a symptom of this problem. 

The specific error message in the recording history log is "Thu 10:19 10:01pm This recording was deleted earlier than planned because the space was needed for another recording on Thu 10/19 at 10:00pm"

jdg


----------



## Kevin L (Jan 10, 2002)

I have to go check my history. I had a couple of non-critical recently recorded shows disappear, but didn't have the time to investigate. Sounds like this could be the culprit.


----------



## mulscully (May 31, 2003)

Well, I just has this error...

9:35 last night went to go watch Lost time shifted and saw that is was not recorded. 1 tuner was recording Mythbusters and 1 turn was just on a channel (disney I think.. Not recording). I went into the recording history and there is was.. LOST .. Deleted I went in and looked at the details and it said 


his recording was deleted earlier than planned because the space was needed for another recording on Wed 10/25 at 08:59pm

Deleted??? it didn't even record it yet...

what suckes is that it did not delete last weeks LOST just this weeks...

BTW Lost was set to recod on Sat HD ABC network feed...

Bottom line.. if you have other sd DTivos set backup season passess...


----------



## stalemate (Aug 21, 2005)

JohnDG said:


> I'm wondering if the "SP not recorded" problems being reported are a symptom of this problem.
> 
> The specific error message in the recording history log is "Thu 10:19 10:01pm This recording was deleted earlier than planned because the space was needed for another recording on Thu 10/19 at 10:00pm"
> 
> jdg


I had 1 instance similar to this the day after I got my 6.3 update a few weeks ago. Thursday night both tuners cut off their in-progress recordings at 7:45 CDT and just truncated those shows. My 8:00 recordings never recorded and the history showed the "deleted to make room for another recording at 7:59 PM" or whatever the exact wording of that message is. At 9:00 everything picked right back up and started working perfectly.

At that point I was paranoid and did the clear all season passes and to do list and restarted. Since reentering all of my season passes I've had no further issues.

I'm running a stock HR10-250 with no hacks or hardware upgrades. I record from satellite only, no OTA.


----------



## brianhos (Apr 12, 2004)

mulscully said:


> Well, I just has this error...
> 
> 9:35 last night went to go watch Lost time shifted and saw that is was not recorded. 1 tuner was recording Mythbusters and 1 turn was just on a channel (disney I think.. Not recording). I went into the recording history and there is was.. LOST .. Deleted I went in and looked at the details and it said
> 
> ...


I had the exact same problem last night , but with Lost OTA. My message was exaclty the same except it said 07:59pm, or 1 min before lost started in the central time zone.


----------



## DeWitt (Jun 30, 2004)

I went back to 3.15f after many problems. I let it reupgade to 6.3a then did a C&D to start fresh with 6.3a. No problems since then.

My theory is that some of the problems people are seeing are caused by the data structure conversion process rather than by 6.3a itself.


----------



## HSW (Oct 24, 2003)

If you do a C&D E after receiving the update, will the version go back to 3.15f or 6.3a? Will the Logos be lost?


----------



## mulscully (May 31, 2003)

Well I wonder if when people when from 3.1 to 6.2 on SD machines if they had the loosing recordings for the first day or so... It will be interesting to see if it repeats itself.... I am tempted to remove all season passess and reload them...


Still setting up backup passess on a SD box


Hey just a brainstorn and way out there theory... 
if maybe for some reason... since it needed space maybe it defaulted to wiping a show that was recorded under 6.3 and not a show recorded under 3.1. I mean if my drive was that full and I had just gotten the update at 7:30 pm that evening....
I don't know enought about the db differences in 3.1 and 6.3 but I know they are different.. Maybe when it looked to a show to delete, it looked for one recorded under 6.3.. maybe a glitch in the db query...


----------



## DLiquid (Sep 17, 2001)

JohnDG said:


> I'm wondering if the "SP not recorded" problems being reported are a symptom of this problem.
> 
> The specific error message in the recording history log is "Thu 10:19 10:01pm This recording was deleted earlier than planned because the space was needed for another recording on Thu 10/19 at 10:00pm"


I had this same error with "The Nine" last Wednesday. Exact same message except the date was a day earlier. Luckily I also have an SP for it on my other HR10 so I was able to watch it there.


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

I haven't seen this yet. On the other hand, I completely re-created all of my SPs from scratch (long story) so maybe that's why.


----------



## stephenC (Apr 15, 2004)

sluciani said:


> <<snipped>>
> I can't believe a bug like this made it past beta testing, so if anyone can refute this bad behavior, please do! If not, anyone who keeps "record suggestion" enabled will be very susceptible to this problem.
> 
> If it's true, and this isn't the #1 bug on D*/Tivo's "fix list", it should be, IMO.
> ...


I thought this was the beta-testing group.


----------



## dasexton (Oct 6, 2005)

I had this problem with season passes for OTA HD. I lost several full and partial recordings until I deleted a lot of old stuff. Last night was the first night since then I had anything scheduled. Jericho and Criminal Minds recorded just fine and I think Lost did, too, although I haven't checked it yet.

David


----------



## Seminole (Oct 27, 2003)

I had the same problem with Cold Case this past Sunday. I am so tired of D* and their bug loaded software I can't wait to dump them


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

stalemate said:


> I had 1 instance similar to this the day after I got my 6.3 update a few weeks ago. Thursday night both tuners cut off their in-progress recordings at 7:45 CDT and just truncated those shows. My 8:00 recordings never recorded and the history showed the "deleted to make room for another recording at 7:59 PM" or whatever the exact wording of that message is. At 9:00 everything picked right back up and started working perfectly.
> 
> At that point I was paranoid and did the clear all season passes and to do list and restarted. Since reentering all of my season passes I've had no further issues.
> 
> I'm running a stock HR10-250 with no hacks or hardware upgrades. I record from satellite only, no OTA.


I had this happen to one program the day after the upgrade...The Office. Funny thing is Survivor recorded on the other tuner at the same time with no problem.

That's the only glitch I've had in my 2 weeks.


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

hefe said:


> I had this happen to one program the day after the upgrade...The Office. Funny thing is Survivor recorded on the other tuner at the same time with no problem.
> 
> That's the only glitch I've had in my 2 weeks.


Although it's happened to me several times, not once, I frequently am seeing a program on one OTA tuner record successfully and one on the other OTA tuner at the same time cut short. This is how I know a reboot was not the cause.

Furthermore, I've had shows cut short while I was watching another recording, further evidence that a reboot was not the cause.

I'm also _very skeptical_ that the disk being full has anything to do with this "recordings cut short" bug.

I do not have suggestions set to auto record (never have, don't like it). I've had recordings cut short right after "cleaning up" my now playing list (deleting several recordings) so that I'm quite confident the disk wasn't full.

I've also had recordings (even two simultaneous ones) finish completely successfully when the disk *was full*. The evidence being that one or more of the oldest recordings, at the bottom of the list, got deleted during the successful recordings.

So, in my case at least, there is no correlation at all between the disk being "full" and getting shortened recordings.

The short recordings appear to be totally random.


----------



## DeWitt (Jun 30, 2004)

HSW said:


> If you do a C&D E after receiving the update, will the version go back to 3.15f or 6.3a? Will the Logos be lost?


It goes to 6.3a. I don't recall if the logo's are there or not, I'll look tonight, but since going clean on 6.3a all my recordings have been fine.

With the new "speed" it shocked me how little time it took to put all of my season passes back in.


----------



## HSW (Oct 24, 2003)

DeWitt said:


> It goes to 6.3a. I don't recall if the logo's are there or not, I'll look tonight, but since going clean on 6.3a all my recordings have been fine.
> 
> With the new "speed" it shocked me how little time it took to put all of my season passes back in.


Before the 6.3a update, I found that doing a C&DE would vastly improve speed, but all logos would disappear until the next software download. I finally got my Logo's back, but I am concerned that if I do the C&D that they will be lost again. Please let us know if you still have your Logo's.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Fish Man said:


> So, in my case at least, there is no correlation at all between the disk being "full" and getting shortened recordings.


When mine happened, I wasn't close to being full either.


----------



## kbohip (Dec 30, 2003)

HSW said:


> Before the 6.3a update, I found that doing a C&DE would vastly improve speed, but all logos would disappear until the next software download. I finally got my Logo's back, but I am concerned that if I do the C&D that they will be lost again. Please let us know if you still have your Logo's.


The logos returned for me after a C&DE. They came back after I did the first manual reboot on the machine.


----------



## HSW (Oct 24, 2003)

kbohip said:


> The logos returned for me after a C&DE. They came back after I did the first manual reboot on the machine.


Thanks. If I start getting problems with 6.3a I will do a C&DE. So far only one shortened recording.


----------



## sluciani (Apr 21, 2003)

mulscully said:


> Well I wonder if when people when from 3.1 to 6.2 on SD machines if they had the loosing recordings for the first day or so... It will be interesting to see if it repeats itself.... I am tempted to remove all season passess and reload them...
> 
> Still setting up backup passess on a SD box
> 
> ...


Interesting theory. You may be on to something. /s


----------



## sluciani (Apr 21, 2003)

Fish Man said:


> Although it's happened to me several times, not once, I frequently am seeing a program on one OTA tuner record successfully and one on the other OTA tuner at the same time cut short. This is how I know a reboot was not the cause.
> 
> Furthermore, I've had shows cut short while I was watching another recording, further evidence that a reboot was not the cause.
> 
> ...


Any chance you still have shows recorded under 3.15f on your list that won't delete, per _*mulscully's*_ theory, above? /s


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

sluciani said:


> Any chance you still have shows recorded under 3.15f on your list that won't delete, per _*mulscully's*_ theory, above? /s


Absolutely not.

As I described in _what you quoted_ since receiving 6.3a my drive has been full sometimes and not at other times.

When it is full, the recordings delete in a FIFO fashion. The oldest ones, that I haven't set to "keep until I delete", delete to make room for the newer recordings exactly as they should. (I never fiddle with the "keep until" time other than to occasionally set a recording to "KUID").

As of now, I probably still have a few recordings recorded under 3.15f on the drive but they have been deleting oldest-first just as they should.

The "short recording" bug that I've been fighting is unquestionably uncorrelated to disk being full or not.

I've had "short recordings" when I'm sure the disk wasn't full.

I've had "short recordings" when the disk was full and one or two of the very oldest recordings _did delete as they should have *AND* the new recording was short._

I've had recordings not come up short (that is, record correctly) as oldest recordings deleted to make room as they should.


----------



## sluciani (Apr 21, 2003)

Fish Man said:


> Absolutely not.
> 
> As I described in _what you quoted_ since receiving 6.3a my drive has been full sometimes and not at other times.
> 
> ...


Can't for the life of me think what can be different on your HR10 than any of mine and why some of us don't experience short recordings and many do. I've got four HR10s, 3 stock and one that I added a second drive to.

Two of them have over 40 Season Passes and are constantly running close to full. Between the wife, myself and daughter we probably watch 20-25 hours a week of recorded shows, and not one person in the house has complained of a short recording since 6.3a was intstalled. I just scanned through every recording in the NP list on my 56 hour HD machine, and there is not one short recording, even though I have four 3.15f recordings marked as KUID.

All my machines upgraded via forced calls. All but one machine had 3.15f recordings and 3.15f Season's Passes on them at the time of the upgrade, I have yet to do a Clear & Delete on any of them. Had no reason to.

The machines are all various ages. Two of them are "original" HR10-s that are probably two years old by now. One is a year old, and one is just a few weeks old.

Except for experiencing FOX OTA audio dropouts, I have had any other problems with any of them. Of course I've probably just jinxed myself by stating this.

What else could be different? The shows we record? Not likely. This is extremely puzzling. 

/steve


----------



## bwaldron (Mar 16, 2003)

sluciani said:


> What else could be different?


Luck! 

More seriously, the OTA feeds in each market can indeed be different (though FOX I believe is the same for everyone), depending upon subchannels used and other factors.

If the buffering issue causing the audio dropouts is somehow related to shortened recordings (not impossible), varying OTA feeds in different markets could cause varying degrees of troubles with 6.3a.

The deleting recordings issue...well, I have no idea


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I had the problem a few weeks ago. I deleted all content that was recorded with 6.2 or 3.1 and I haven't had the problem since, even though the discs are full again it is correctly deleting the oldest shows.


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

sluciani said:


> What else could be different? The shows we record? Not likely. This is extremely puzzling.
> 
> /steve


You're kidding, right?

Do we all have the same season passes in the same priority order?

Do we all have the same locals?

Do we all subscribe to the exact same packages from DirecTV?

Do we all have the same OTA locals, at the same combination of signal strengths?

Do we all record the same ratios of HD vs. SD content?

Hard drives come from different manufacturing batches. This gives them different latencies and all sorts of subtly different timing characteristics.

MPEG decoders come from different manufacturing batches.

Power supplies have slight unit to unit variation in voltage output, current capacity, transient response, and ripple.

I'm barely scratching the surface here.

To summarize, we can't begin to count all the combinations of manufacturing variations or individual usage patterns that might cause a "weak" portion of the software to rear it's ugly head for some people and not others.


----------



## bwaldron (Mar 16, 2003)

Fish Man said:


> You're kidding, right?
> 
> Do we all have the same season passes in the same priority order?
> 
> ...


All true. That's why a wide beta is needed.


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

bwaldron said:


> All true. That's why a wide beta is needed.


Yes, indeed!

In the early days of the DirecTiVo, DirecTV and TiVo solicited volunteer beta testers. They had several hundred ordinary customers voluntarily beta testing. They emailed back bug reports as well as opinions on how they liked the new features, or how the interface might be better.

Ever since "diminishing" TiVo's role in their DVR's, DirecTV has been testing new software only by having a few of their own engineers play with it in their units at home.

This is a disastrous mistake for at least two reasons:

1) The sample size is WAY too small (maybe only a dozen or so testers).

2) DirecTV employees will tend to feel pressured to be "yes men". They'll feel pressure from management to say nothing but "this is great" about new software even if they did, in fact, notice something that wasn't right.


----------



## sluciani (Apr 21, 2003)

Fish Man said:


> You're kidding, right?
> 
> Do we all have the same season passes in the same priority order?
> 
> ...


No I'm not kidding. I have four HR10s of different vintages, so I probably have many of the h/w and chip variations you mentioned all in the same home, and none of them are exhibiting the short recording problem.

Now if you think it's program related, that's another story. I find what content is being recorded as the cause a bit of a stretch, but I could be wrong. Given that I have such a varitety of h/w in my home, perhaps what's being recorded is the only explanation that fits the facts.

/steve


----------



## Rik (Dec 29, 2000)

mulscully said:


> Well, I just has this error...
> 
> 9:35 last night went to go watch Lost time shifted and saw that is was not recorded. 1 tuner was recording Mythbusters and 1 turn was just on a channel (disney I think.. Not recording). I went into the recording history and there is was.. LOST .. Deleted I went in and looked at the details and it said
> 
> ...


My situation is exactly the same. Same program - Lost - same time, same message. Only difference is that Jericho and not Mythbusters was recording on the other tuner. Also ... I did not pick up the Saturday recording. Next week's is in place. I have about 9 hours worth of HD records set to delete if space is needed and it didn't happen.
Also noticed that my past two recordings of Six Degrees were cut off midway thru.


----------



## kcn823 (Feb 13, 2004)

I was out of town for 4 days and when I got back I didn't have any of my programs from Monday or Tuesday night. I knew my now playing list was close to being full, but just excepted it to delete the oldest programs on it which I was fine with. But instead it didn't record the newer programs even though all my season passes are set to keep until space needed.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

I'm not sure what defines near full however i'm positive i've never run out of space as i use suggestions to monitor space and have 30-60 on there at any one time. I monitor space very religiously. 

Without a trace and Numbers didnt record this week because

'there was no video signal' . However my wife and i remember seeing numbers with a red light on the NP list last night. Weird.

Thing is, programs earlier than those recorded just fine on the same OTA. Also, while I admit to having some other ota problems at the moment, even my weak stations record some pixels.


----------



## sluciani (Apr 21, 2003)

Curious what the ratio of SAT vs. OTA short recordings is. Seems like it's more prevalant on OTA recordings.

Anyone getting short SAT recordings?

/steve


----------



## Rik (Dec 29, 2000)

My issues have all taken place on OTA. 
Does DirecTV know of this issue ... and are they going to do anything about it? This is a significant bug.


----------



## wired35 (Oct 20, 2004)

I've had several new problemssince the 6.3 update:

1. My biggest problem is it seems to stop recording a show sometime during the first 10-15 minutes for no apparent reason. It has happened 3 times, once a few days ago and twice tonight! I just happen to notice the red recording light was no longer on when I knew it was just recording last time I looked and the show is still on. Sure enough, I check and the show is recorded for only 11 minutes. So I go back to the show and manually hit record again so it contiues a new recording where the shortened one left off. But if I wasn't there to babysit it, then I would have missed these shows for the most part. I'm going on vacation soon, and am nervous to find a list of partially recorded shows when I get home. I can live with all of the other intermittent problems below, but this one is unacceptable. 

2. One night the Tivo completely locked up. But since it was still recording 2 shows at the time, I waited until after the shows were supposed to finish before unplugging to reboot. It returned to normal, and luckily the shows recording at the time were still there.

3. Tonight another show that was suposed to record didn't record at all. When I looked at the recording history in the To Do list, it said it was automatically deleted because it needed to make room for another recording. There was no other recording, and there are plently of other mucholder shows in my saved list that it could have deleted.

4. While scrolling down the To Do list, sometimes it only allows me to view only 3 days out and it just won't go any further. Then I try again a few minutes later and I can scroll the entire 2 weeks of To Do items.

5. I've noticed some pops or cracking noises in the audio since the upgrade. But this isn't happening regularly, just once in a while. So I don't really know if it's the upgrade or not, but they never happened before the upgrade.


----------



## sluciani (Apr 21, 2003)

wired35 said:


> I've had several new problemssince the 6.3 update:
> [...]


If 1-3 are occuring when one or more OTA channels are being recorded or spooled on either tuner, it could very well be related to the long audio dropout bug. _*bwaldron*_ posits this theory *here*, and I think he may be on to something.

The short recordings (and occasional reboots, incorrect information in the "recording history", etc.) may not be related to the fullness of the disk at all. Instead, they may all be a result of erratic and unpredictable behavior as the system tries to recover from long audio dropouts.

/steve


----------



## mulscully (May 31, 2003)

it has been a busy weekend...So I haven't watched any of our shows that recorded since Wednesday night (last week when it skipped my lost). So I should have a large set of data to look through in the recording history for the "deleted" problem. I will see if it occurred again.. I did go through and delete alot of old 3.1 recordings on thursday.. and kept a few so we will see if the 3.1 are still there..

I think we are seeing a few different problems here at least..

1. delete recordings - recording deleted sometimes before they even recorded to make room. 

2. shortend recordings - recordings that end before the actual show is over.

I believe these are 2 separate issues. I have not seen the 2nd issue yet, But will know morw tonight when we catch up on our shows...

Still..I say it loud and cear... Schedule a back up recording of your shows on an SD Dtivo just incase


----------



## SpankyInChicago (May 13, 2005)

I have had the problem where a recording wasn't recorded, but in the history it is listed as deleted with a message saying the program was deleted to make room for another program. It was Studio 60 which starts at 9:00 central time. It said it was deleted at 8:59. I have a manual recording that starts at 9:00 on Monday and it recorded fine.

I was nowhere near full in terms of SUID or other things I asked to be recorded. I may have been actuall full as I do have suggestions turned on and have 80 or 90 items on my suggestions list.


----------



## sluciani (Apr 21, 2003)

SpankyInChicago said:


> I have had the problem where a recording wasn't recorded, but in the history it is listed as deleted with a message saying the program was deleted to make room for another program. It was Studio 60 which starts at 9:00 central time. It said it was deleted at 8:59. I have a manual recording that starts at 9:00 on Monday and it recorded fine.


Perhaps an NBC exec got to your Studio 60 recording first:

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,226092,00.html

Sad news, if true. It's a great show, IMO. Extremely well-written.

/steve


----------



## HSW (Oct 24, 2003)

DeWitt said:


> I went back to 3.15f after many problems. I let it reupgade to 6.3a then did a C&D to start fresh with 6.3a. No problems since then.
> 
> My theory is that some of the problems people are seeing are caused by the data structure conversion process rather than by 6.3a itself.


Has anyone else tried a C&D E to see if it would help?


----------



## mulscully (May 31, 2003)

went through my recording yesterday and my recording history.. I have not had a "Deleted" recording since my "LOST" episode. and since I made room the next day.. The TIVO has been deleting old recordings to make room for new since friday and no pre"Deletions" as of yet.

BTW I have over 30 SP in that HD Tivo so it does fill up fast.. 

here is an interesting test for someone to run.

HDTIVO 1: full of programs and goes through 3.1 to 6.3 upgrade

HDTIVO 2:Somewhat empty.. only a few programs and goes through same upgrade

HDTIVO 3: Empry of recordings when going through upgrade...

and track any of these problems we are seeing. I will bet good money that the "deleted" problem I saw had to do with a bug that shows up just getting the upgrade with a drive full of programs....


----------



## DeWitt (Jun 30, 2004)

mulscully said:


> I will bet good money that the "deleted" problem I saw had to do with a bug that shows up just getting the upgrade with a drive full of programs....


I second your theory. I saw almost all of the problems others have been seeing, partial recordings, slow response to remote etc. After converting clean everything has been fine (Other than the OTA DD Audio dropouts, which I class as a known issue. Those that see the buffer error in the logs convinced me)

I have been watching my recording history like a hawk and not one miscue since starting with a clean machine and 6.3a.


----------



## Rik (Dec 29, 2000)

I don't want to do a full clearout because I would lost the 50+ hours of programming I have. Also don't want to rebuild all season passes because some are of programs not currently on the schedule - meaning I would be unable to add them back until they are. Would a rebuild of just the SPs that are on the schedule be likely to help?


----------



## DeWitt (Jun 30, 2004)

Rik said:


> I don't want to do a full clearout because I would lost the 50+ hours of programming I have. Also don't want to rebuild all season passes because some are of programs not currently on the schedule - meaning I would be unable to add them back until they are. Would a rebuild of just the SPs that are on the schedule be likely to help?


Never tried it, so I can't say. There is always clear and delete program data and to do list. This only requires rebuilding your SP's, and you keep all of your saved shows.

With 6.3 rebuilding the sp's goes pretty fast.

It is aggravating when you have SP's for shows that are not in the guide......

Might be worth a try.


----------



## mulscully (May 31, 2003)

I did not do a Clear and delete everything. 

I just went throught and manually deleted some old shows especially one recorded under 3.1 that we watched and were scheduled for deletion anyway. It has been a week and I have not seen another "Deleted" show before it was recorded...


----------



## heathramos (Jul 26, 2004)

this happened to me fpr the first time last night (running out of space and not deleting the oldest show first).

really irritating

any good fix besides deleting all the shows?


----------



## joealtus (Jun 2, 2004)

SpankyInChicago said:


> I have had the problem where a recording wasn't recorded, but in the history it is listed as deleted with a message saying the program was deleted to make room for another program. It was Studio 60 which starts at 9:00 central time. It said it was deleted at 8:59. I have a manual recording that starts at 9:00 on Monday and it recorded fine.
> 
> I was nowhere near full in terms of SUID or other things I asked to be recorded. I may have been actuall full as I do have suggestions turned on and have 80 or 90 items on my suggestions list.


I had this happen last night with Lost. Ugh.


----------



## hybucket (Nov 26, 2004)

I went to watch HEROES that I recorded MOnday night and discovered TiVO had stopped recordeing 40 minutes into it. Just stopped. This is the first time this has ever happened. It better be the last. I am not a happy camper.


----------



## mulscully (May 31, 2003)

well I now had the shortenen recordings bug.. It happened last night for Both Survivor and My Name is Earl Both started at 8:00 pm. Survivor stopped 9 min in and Earl stopped 10 min in (approx same length recorded on both shows that started same time.. wonder if this means anything)


----------



## SpankyInChicago (May 13, 2005)

mulscully said:


> well I now had the shortenen recordings bug.. It happened last night for Both Survivor and My Name is Earl Both started at 8:00 pm. Survivor stopped 9 min in and Earl stopped 10 min in (approx same length recorded on both shows that started same time.. wonder if this means anything)


I have had:

- Deleted recording problem
- Short recording problem
- Reboot problem

At least I haven't (yet) had the audio dropout problem.

The unit is a heck of a lot faster though.


----------



## sluciani (Apr 21, 2003)

mulscully said:


> well I now had the shortenen recordings bug.. It happened last night for Both Survivor and My Name is Earl Both started at 8:00 pm. Survivor stopped 9 min in and Earl stopped 10 min in (approx same length recorded on both shows that started same time.. wonder if this means anything)


Was either tuner tuned to an OTA HD channel at the time? Some are theorizing that the OTA HD audio dropout problem might cause the HR-10 to think signal was lost and therefore the recording should be terminated.

If neither was OTA, I'm wondering if either tuner was receiving one of those "Press Thumbs Up To Record" commercials at the time? There was some speculation earlier in the year that these commercials might have had something to do with a rash of reboot problems that folks, including myself, were having with 3.15f. These problems subsequently cleared up on their own, without the aid of a s/w update, so some of us guessed it was broadcast-related, maybe specific to the processing of the "Press Thumbs Up" gizmo.

/steve


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

I now have a new bug. When I went to watch Lost from this past Wednesday I get a blue screen pop up that tells me that it couldn't record this program because there was no video signal on the channel. The weird thing is that the recording shows up as a full 1:01 minutes in the info screen.


----------



## Juppers (Jan 26, 2001)

It decided to not record ER for me last thursday, saying it was deleted to make room for other programs when there are months worth of older deletable programs. It also cut Gray's Anatomy short by 10 minutes.

Both were OTA.


----------



## sluciani (Apr 21, 2003)

Were either of you tuned to an OTA channel at the time? /s


----------



## mulscully (May 31, 2003)

I do not use the OTA ant as my reception is spotty at best... I was using Sat for both..

I did notice that the shortened recording came when there was alot of programs on the tivo.. So I went through my SPs and set them to only keep the last 2 - 3 shows instead of 5 and I will see if that helps. No shortened recording since Thursday but now we will see, new week coming up... I don't record much over the weekends...


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

sluciani said:


> Were either of you tuned to an OTA channel at the time? /s


No. I use the NY satellite channels in the 80s. It's ironic. I haven't has the major audio dropouts that people talk about (probably because I don't use OTA) but I've had major recording problems.


----------



## mulscully (May 31, 2003)

I use the NY HD sat feeds also.. But the only 2 shortened recordings I have had so far ate last thursday night... No audio dropouts that I have seen yet...


----------



## sluciani (Apr 21, 2003)

So much for blaming the OTA HD audio dropout problem for short recordings, then.

I had encountered a different problem last night. I tried to manually intitiate a recording on one tuner while recording on the other, and the system spontaneously rebooted after I selected "record". Both tuners were on sat channels.

/steve


----------



## Indiana627 (Jan 24, 2003)

I've been bitten by this bug too. Was out of town all last week and came home to find that Jericho, Lost, 30 Rock and 20 Good Years all failed to record OTA HD on Wednesday night. Come on D*/Tivo - get this fixed!!!!


----------



## buckeyenut (Apr 1, 2004)

Same problem happened to me last night. I happened to notice that the red light wasn't on at around 9:30 p.m., so I investigated. It was in the middle of a reboot and when the box came back up, it did not begin the recordings of Hero's and Old Christine--I then noticed that Prison Break and the comedies from 8:00 p.m. were missing as well. 

Sure enough, I checked the history and it had deleted everything from the past hour to clear up room on the box. Luckily, I had an SD for backup but a PITA to say the least. 

I had to clean up things I hadn't watched in the past few weeks and delete some SPs. 

Bullcrap.


----------



## Atomic Buffalo (Nov 21, 2002)

Tivo lost my Lost. Lost! 

This is unacceptable behavior.

My drive may have been full -- a few dozen HD programs can do that -- but there were six Suggestions and close to a hundred items ready to be deleted when space was needed.

I noticed the Lost problem about 12 minutes in and hit Record. Tivo gave up at about the 48 minute mark.

It ain't just Lost, of course -- other programs failed to record with the same "space needed one minute before" message in Recording History, and yet others cut themselves short.

A DVR that does not record is not particularly useful.

I have reported my woes to DirecTV via email. I appreciate that some are willing to nuke the site from orbit to resume proper functionality, but I'm not about to sacrifice my Season Passes without a fight. And if someone asks me to delete my pre-upgrade Venture Bros before the DVD is released, blood will be spilt.

I am really really really glad that my old SAT-T60 is still running and is still set to fetch Lost. Alas, its tiny little drive can't hold all the other shows I've been capturing for later viewing when reruns rule the airwaves.


----------



## JohnDG (Oct 28, 2004)

Atomic Buffalo said:


> Tivo lost my Lost. Lost!
> 
> This is unacceptable behavior.
> 
> ...


Has anyone had this problem with only 6.3 recordings in the Now Playing list? All 3.5.1 recordings/suggestions/etc. having been cleared?

jdg


----------



## DeWitt (Jun 30, 2004)

After going to a clean 6.3a image about three weeks ago I have not seen any more recording problems. Been quite a few recordings and I watch the history very closely.


----------



## sluciani (Apr 21, 2003)

JohnDG said:


> Has anyone had this problem with only 6.3 recordings in the Now Playing list? All 3.5.1 recordings/suggestions/etc. having been cleared?


Interesting theory. You may be on to something. /s


----------



## Valor55 (Feb 8, 2002)

JohnDG said:


> Has anyone had this problem with only 6.3 recordings in the Now Playing list? All 3.5.1 recordings/suggestions/etc. having been cleared?
> 
> jdg


3.5 was so slow I shut off all the suggestions. When 6.3 arrived and seemed faster I turned them back on. When the problem started happening I turned them off again but did not delete them. The problem still occurs, new SP's won't record, or stop early, due to a lack of space. However there are 112 suggestions and a ton of recorded shows ready for deletion. I tried to reset the suggestions. The Tivo says they will be deleted but it didn't. I had to manually delete all the suggestions.

The problem seems to be that Tivo no longer recognizes suggestions and expired programs as being able to be deleted to make room for new recordings... The solution seems to be to make sure you cull old stuff frequently.

I'm curious what happened to folks who reset everything and repeated guided setup. Initially you won't have the problem because you have free disk space. But, have you filled up the disk and found that now suggestions and expired recordings get recorded over?


----------

